# feeling intimidated by my km



## tpmcgoo2 (Mar 7, 2011)

for some reason I am totally intimidated by my km's...I was given some and have been trying to learn but don't get toi it often enough and each time I look at it I feel scared. I don't know if I just need to make myself do it so much each day and get use to it or take lessons somewhere or what? any ideas? anyone else feel like that?


----------



## clogden21 (Jan 25, 2011)

You could try spend just 10 minutes a day getting to know your machine, think of it as a new friend and you get to learn all about it. What kind of machine do you have? there are some wonderful videos out the on youtube


----------



## tpmcgoo2 (Mar 7, 2011)

That is what I am thinking...so I spent about an hour or so at it today..the time just flew by! I keep getting loops at the ends of the rows though...frustrating


----------



## jmarcus276 (Jan 23, 2011)

Try pulling the yarn snug when u start your row


----------



## tpmcgoo2 (Mar 7, 2011)

on each and every row? is there another solution?


----------



## clogden21 (Jan 25, 2011)

You just have to hold the yarn for a little bit of tension as you start each and every row, unless you have a yarn mast

http://cgi.ebay.com/Knitmaster-Knitting-Machine-4-way-Tension-Mast-/150635585928?pt=UK_Crafts_Knitting_Crochet_EH&hash=item231294a188#ht_499wt_1159

here is a great place for tips:
http://www.babyjanemachineknits.com/id2.html



tpmcgoo2 said:


> on each and every row? is there another solution?


----------



## Leonora (Apr 22, 2011)

Hi, if your machine has a tension mast where the yarn is fed through, it needs adjusting to stop the yarn from looping at the beginning of each row. The wheels at the top of the mast have + and - signs, turn it towards the plus sign to tighten it up a little. Go carefully and try a row each time you turn the wheel a little until the yarn stops looping. Also make sure the yarn is theaded through the whole system correctly. I hope this helps. Leonora.


tpmcgoo2 said:


> on each and every row? is there another solution?


----------



## roseknit (Apr 2, 2011)

What make of machine is it


----------



## HudsonNana (Mar 13, 2011)

I always thought when I get loops on the ends it was because the carraige was not being run in a smooth manner. It you get a rythem to the carraige you'll no longer get the loops.


----------



## collingwoodcollection (May 22, 2011)

Proceed with caution. Knitting machines are totally addictive lol.

Seriously, take your time. It's difficult to learn and difficult to do at the beginning but, like everything, gets easier with practice.

Make sure you have a new sponge bar (usually found in the manual about replacing a needle). To check if you need one, push down on the front of the needles. If they are springy you need a new sponge bar. You can find instrustions on redoing your own online.

The tips from others about the tension mast and holding the yarn at the beginning of the row are good too.

I would suggest you join some Yahoo groups about machine knitting. They are full of invaluable help. Just go to Yahoo.com and search for machine knitting groups. It's free and easy to join.

Best of luck.
Karen Raven


----------



## vlane1549 (Apr 18, 2011)

Hi:

I just spent 2 days at a knitting machine seminar. One of the demonstrators was having trouble with loops. She said one of the brushes probably needed to be trimmed.


----------



## MoMo (Apr 28, 2011)

give your km a name...mine is " Rosie"...and make it a friend... stop by to see it every day for a few, and a cuppa... soon you will be BFF! MoMo


----------



## clogden21 (Jan 25, 2011)

With the bond there are no brushes. IF when you are knitting and you do not go past the green wings, sometimes you do not get the loops, it is easier to keep a tension on the yarn until the first two needles are worked. It gets to be a rhythmic and you do not even realize you are doing it.



vlane1549 said:


> Hi:
> 
> I just spent 2 days at a knitting machine seminar. One of the demonstrators was having trouble with loops. She said one of the brushes probably needed to be trimmed.


----------



## deshka (Apr 6, 2011)

My DD started a knitting business years ago, she did lessons, it was a good thing for her at the time that the lessons were available where shelived. She said she would have quit without the lessons.


----------



## phylled1 (Jun 19, 2011)

are you taking your carriage to far past your needles? i get loops with my knitmaster if i go to far past the needles


----------



## tpmcgoo2 (Mar 7, 2011)

I will try the suggestions. I have a knitking 260 that I am working on rightnow...been considering trying of of the others out to see if I have problems as I am just learning. but thought I should master one machine a t a time.


----------



## Knitting Betty (Jun 21, 2011)

Hi,
Have you tried weights on each side? There's a picture below. Have you tried reading your manual? I'm new at machine knitting myself but I've come along way.
Betty


----------



## tpmcgoo2 (Mar 7, 2011)

Betty, I do use the weights but get the loopy edges...I think I have to play with the mast tension some by the sounds of things...haven't tried that yet.


----------



## Knitting Betty (Jun 21, 2011)

Good idea. Make sure the yarn is threaded exactly as shown in your manual. it does affect your knitting if it's not. I've done that and didn't realize mine was wrong. As soon as I fixed it my knitting got better.


----------



## patganoe (May 21, 2011)

tpmcgoo2 said:


> That is what I am thinking...so I spent about an hour or so at it today..the time just flew by! I keep getting loops at the ends of the rows though...frustrating


1. Tighten your mast tension. 
If it's too loose it will not pull the slack back when you reverse the carriage direction.

2. Do not go too far past the last knitted stitch. 
You should be able to see the working needles but not more than an inch or so or non-working needles. going too far creates excess slack.

3. Slow down! 
When you clear the end of your knitting with the carriage you pull excess yarn through the carriage. When you reverse directions that yarn needs time to return back through the carriage. The mast tension is supposed to assist in this. If you go too fast the yarn loops on the sides because it has not had a chance to reverse before you hit the working needles, hence a loop.

4. If none of these things solve the problem use a little spray knitting machine oil / silicone on your yarn. Machine yarns are waxed but hand yarns are not. I use Lori Lin's but super lube or any other silicone will do. Just lightly spray the cone / ball and let it set a minute.


----------



## tpmcgoo2 (Mar 7, 2011)

I found that I apparently need to hold onto the yarn so that it does not loop...pain in the cazoo...in my opinion. I don't understand it because I see all these videos that show the person just knitting away...why can't I? but, it is working so maybe with time and patience I will produce wonderful things to show...HOPE springs eternal!!! :thumbup:


----------



## patganoe (May 21, 2011)

You shouldn't all the time. It's a good method to stop the problem but you need to figure out why you are having the problem in the first place. Experiment, it will all work out. I still think it's your speed!
Pat


----------



## tpmcgoo2 (Mar 7, 2011)

but I don't feel like I am going fast...maybe though..will slow down and see what happens. thanks again!


----------



## KateWood (Apr 30, 2011)

tpmcgoo2 said:


> but I don't feel like I am going fast...maybe though..will slow down and see what happens. thanks again!


Hi There,

Your knitmaster 260 is like the brother 260 a bulky KM?
what size yarn are you using? My information is that the best yarn is going to be in the mid range of the yarn guages that are suitalble for the KM. In a bulky 9mm case that would be 500-800 yards per pound yarn for the single bed KM. If your yarn is too thin or too thick for machine, it will cause problems. The KC setting for worsted weight on my machine would be about 2 is where I like my st size for stockinette st. What tension setting are you using on you KC? Also, is the yarn feeding right through your mast? If the mast springs are going more than half way up after its threaded its set too loose but it should also not be pulled down and stay down without drawing the thread through while at rest to about the half way up point. I hope you are able to figure out the problem.

Kate


----------



## patganoe (May 21, 2011)

Another thing to check are the rubber wheels under the carriage. Are they clean or do they have any yarn tangles under them? Also the center 2 wheels have 2 positions. Mine are pushed back, are yours back or forward? Are they in good shape or getting brittle and cracked? 
Do you have the weaving brushes engaged? They are the ones that you see on top of the carriage. I have mine removed to save wear and tear. They should not be in use unless you are weaving.


----------



## Martha French (Aug 1, 2011)

Can you please tell me if your photo is enterlac knitting. I understand this cannot be done on a knitting machine. I make quant headbands with the enterlac, by hand. I have knitted 7 for a very dear friend, over 90 years old this year, but she wants more as she gives them as small gifts to her silver chain home helpers. They take time to knit, picking up all the stitches, but if there was a way to do it on a knitting machine??????


----------



## patganoe (May 21, 2011)

Lyne said:


> Can you please tell me if your photo is enterlac knitting. I understand this cannot be done on a knitting machine. I make quant headbands with the enterlac, by hand. I have knitted 7 for a very dear friend, over 90 years old this year, but she wants more as she gives them as small gifts to her silver chain home helpers. They take time to knit, picking up all the stitches, but if there was a way to do it on a knitting machine??????


You aren't talking to me but yes you can do entralac on the machine.Diana Sullivan has a dvd for sale on her site and there is another site, i don't recall the link, that teaches machine entralac. Maybe someone else can chime in here and come up with the link.
Pat G.


----------



## KateWood (Apr 30, 2011)

Lyne said:


> Can you please tell me if your photo is enterlac knitting. I understand this cannot be done on a knitting machine. I make quant headbands with the enterlac, by hand. I have knitted 7 for a very dear friend, over 90 years old this year, but she wants more as she gives them as small gifts to her silver chain home helpers. They take time to knit, picking up all the stitches, but if there was a way to do it on a knitting machine??????


I bought D Sullivans dvd/booklet for machine knitting entrelac its very well done and I think she makes it easy work. Best to be done on a bulky though as the span of the lesser guage gets tricky to work with.

Kate


----------



## crossettman (May 23, 2011)

phylled1 said:


> are you taking your carriage to far past your needles? i get loops with my knitmaster if i go to far past the needles


I agree. Don't go no more than 2 to 4 inches passed your needles. If you go a foot or more then you will have to pull up on the yarn right above the carriage until your needles engage with the carriage.
If you do this every time....it becomes second nature and you don't realize you are doing it.

Hang in there....your become friend quicker than you think.....


----------



## KateWood (Apr 30, 2011)

I felt the same way about attaching the ribber. Before I tried different techniques I thought they were much more difficult than they were like knitweaving, intarsia and fairisle and then the ribbbbberrr...But as soon as I tried I realized its not as hard as I thought it would be. With each new technique I learned I felt more confidant. So what you need to do is just cast on and knit something small to start, maybe a dish cloth in stockinette st. experiment with one of your patterns that can be knit many different ways like tuck, slip, fairisle, weave... 
Nothing is worse than getting all cast on and having a problem then having to start all over again with the cast on.
Have you learned to cast on with the part method yet? It's my favorite, fast & permanent, nicer than the weaving cast on, much faster than ewrapping or crochet cast on and it gets you to the knitting faster Not so bad if the knitting messes up and you have to start over. 
The part cast on was not in my manual so I will explain it, please forgive me if you already know. This terminology is for brother and knitmaster KMs so if you don't have part buttons, do what you do to knit slip or skip stitch on your machine.

Select say 36 needles to working position. Hang your cast on comb. Beginning with the 1st needle on the R use your 1x1 needle pusher to move eon to upper working position-thread yarn through your carriage and push in both part buttons, then K to the L. Select every other alternate needle beginning with the 2nd needle from the R then K to the R, one more time eon from 1st N on R-K to L, finally eon from 2nd N on the R and K to R. Drop your cast on comb onto the stitches hang the weights and knit a few rows in plain/stockinette stitch ending with carriage on the L, then set to KC and knit to the R ,this will select the patterns first row of needles, unlock your card and KNIT KNIT KNIT
If your machine has punch cards #1 or the card that is 1x1 alternating every row is good for knitting the different techniques, check your manual.
I hope this helps

Kate


----------



## opal143 (May 12, 2011)

So got frustrated again today but i think those patterns are confusing and not for a beginner like me. I did go to you tube as you suggested and learned a lot from the videos there and when I saw what this machine is capable of I was in awe I am determined to learn if it kills me it has been collecting dust for 20 yrs! Thank you for all your help I totally appreciate it. When I get frustrated I have to walk away and come back later LoL


----------



## Martha French (Aug 1, 2011)

tpmcgoo2 said:


> That is what I am thinking...so I spent about an hour or so at it today..the time just flew by! I keep getting loops at the ends of the rows though...frustrating


Are you taking the cast on comb off the needles after the first two rows of knitting, and placing it on the knitting. The first time I tried knitting with my new machine I had loops at the end of the rows, then found I had missed a step in the directions. I had scanned the directions and not read them fully. Now problem, or that problem solved. I just have to understand what is meant by 'take of the head of yarn tension unit and put it to the rod reversely'. Does that means the rod points forwards and not backwards?


----------



## Kathleen's daughter (Jul 31, 2011)

Yes, I feel like that with most things, and set the alarm-clock/watch for 5 minutes, devoted to that related activity. In that time, information will be pounding at your head from all directions and your mind's going to have to sort and untangle it.

Try to persuade yourself that nothing terrible and irretrievable's very likely to happen, because you'll be going very slowly and carefully, and there's a time limit. Tell yourself that you've achieved other skills and remember how scarey it was at first and now it's a walk in the park.

Check the part called the SPONGEBAR if you have one, because the foam-rubber sponge might be rotten with age, and the machine will be crippled - and you'll bend and bash the needles around in your frenzy (autobiographical note thrown in here haha).
The first 5-minute portion might just consist of taking the cover off one of the machine(s) and wiping and oiling it, but read a chapter of a relaxing novel, during which time your brain will be processing the new information in the background, and recharging your "think-juice". Then, dedicate another 5 minutes, and read again, and follow the manual bit by bit, just concentrating on one machine and using cheap yarn so you don't cringe about waste. The machines aren't going anywhere so if you've had enough, stop for the day.

There's a huge body of information stretching ahead of you, and you're probably thinking you're wasting time not using the machines and are frightened you''re going to do something dumb and break these machines and that it's a responsibility on your conscience towards the people who gave you the machines?

Well; I find m.k's not relaxing , unlike hand-knitting. I think your nerves are a normal response.

Baby-steps : ) you're not ready for the Olympic Events nor should you expect yourself to be. I can't teleport from New Zealand, otherwise I really would babysit you for a while, as I have been babysat -- by an irate saleswoman who didn't appreciate my taking her up on the free lessons that were part of the package hahahaha : ) and kept snapping "I've already TOLD you how to do that!!!!"


tpmcgoo2 said:


> for some reason I am totally intimidated by my km's...I was given some and have been trying to learn but don't get toi it often enough and each time I look at it I feel scared. I don't know if I just need to make myself do it so much each day and get use to it or take lessons somewhere or what? any ideas? anyone else feel like that?


----------



## tpmcgoo2 (Mar 7, 2011)

thankyou for the info. i haven't tried that method yet...haven't done anything with my machines in weeks and now i am recupperating from a total knee replacement so hard to sit but I will get back to it and give it try. thanks again!


----------



## Kathleen's daughter (Jul 31, 2011)

Hope your convalescence goes well with your bionic knee


tpmcgoo2 said:


> thankyou for the info. i haven't tried that method yet...haven't done anything with my machines in weeks and now i am recupperating from a total knee replacement so hard to sit but I will get back to it and give it try. thanks again!


 :thumbup:


----------



## amandapanda2011 (Sep 8, 2011)

it can be super scary at the start, and then you'll wake up with a sore arm from overuse heheheh read read read the manual  and watch videos, and try a little each day


----------



## Kathleen's daughter (Jul 31, 2011)

Being typically-pedantic here; I should've said "cyborg knee" - Grandma the cyborg! Whew - that'll excite the kiddies and you'll get a laugh out of it : )


Kathleen's daughter said:


> Hope your convalescence goes well with your bionic knee
> 
> 
> tpmcgoo2 said:
> ...


----------



## Kathleen's daughter (Jul 31, 2011)

Kathleen's daughter said:


> Being typically-pedantic here; I should've said "cyborg knee" - Grandma the cyborg! Whew - that'll excite the kiddies and you'll get a laugh out of it : )
> 
> 
> Kathleen's daughter said:
> ...


Big OOPS I'm sorry I sent that text - not much social-intelligence there  :thumbdown:  :thumbdown:


----------



## tpmcgoo2 (Mar 7, 2011)

thanks again. my knee is healing...not sitting at the km yet but I will get there. It is pretty painful still but definitely better everyday.


----------

